# Hair/ thread algae driving me nuts



## Raw2Door (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been doing daily tests on my water and my nitrate levels are virtually non-existent. (API test kit)

I have added some more greenery to try and compete with the hair algae for the nutrients but the algae seems to be winning.

I have been doing weekly 30% water changes using RO water and yet I still have terrible thread/ hair algae in my tropical tank.

I don't like the thought of adding chemicals to the tank (especially as I have a ton of small shrimp that are supposedly sensitive to most of the algae killers)

Does anyone have any advice for tackling hair algae.

I even threw away all of my plants that were covered with it, scrubbed the glass and filters and put new plants in but it is back with a vengeance.

Help!


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't had any personal experience of hair algae. Had BBA though.
Found this hair algae | The Planted Aquarium Blog
Possibly too much light and low co2

Hope it helps


----------



## Raw2Door (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the link. Will take a read and see if I can implement some changes. I love my tank when it is clean and shiny, it looks terrible at the moment.


----------



## skylark3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Same problem. Changed to plastic plants ,I leave the light off except for evenings, no sunlight on tank, and it's back. Thinking of using boiling water on the plastic plants but have not tried it yet.


----------



## Raw2Door (Apr 2, 2013)

I have even emptied the tank, scrubbed everything, put it all back in and within 2 weeks its back. New plants too!

I tried the algae killer but it has made no difference, this is some sort of mutant strain of algae...

All of my water parameters are well within normal and I have restricted the lighting to just 3 hours per day. The tank is in a shaded area.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd add something in, high Nitrate is rarely the cause of nitrate, in fact if your nitrate reading hardly noticeable I would say that is a large factor in the algae problems you are having.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh and if you could post some pics it might help determine the problem, or if it is indeed the algae you think it is. 
Cheers


----------

